
The Inside Story of Airbnb’s Management Shakeup - colbyh
https://skift.com/2018/02/06/the-inside-story-of-airbnbs-management-shakeup-and-battle-to-stay-private/
======
acconrad
The interesting thing I read from reddit was that 30% of Airbnb’s cash flow
last year came from an internal hedge fund holding currencies, equities, fixed
income. This hedge fund was set up by their ex-CFO, so it's an interesting
model for generating income. They take money from guests immediately, but do
not pay out to hosts until the guests check in, this delay can be up to many
months in advance. This gives them time to invest those assets how they see
fit.

The danger here is that 30% of their cash flow is the result of an incredible
bull market, so what happens to Airbnb when we hit a recession?

